

Tax the super rich now or face revolution - aj700
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/tax-the-super-rich-now-or-face-a-revolution-2011-03-29

======
aj700
I don't agree with a lot of the predictions in this article. I was just
surprised nobody had already posted it.

Price mechanisms (food being expensive) only work when there is elasticity of
supply - ie when it is possible to produce more. With food it isn't. So it's
not a lack of food, it's too many people. (Too many societies where women
don't or can't choose their family size.) Even if you think there is a
speculative conspiracy to prevent food being affordable to all 7 billion of
us, do you think we can produce enough for 10 or 15 billion? I don't. Of
course, I'll get called a eugenicist for stating a plain fact.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
This was submitted yesterday, garnered quite a lot of comments, but is now
dead.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2399565>

I wonder if people don't think it's entirely appropriate for HN.

